# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] Gundig Studio 3010

## Djsatsok

Καλησπερα..Ειμαι καινουριος στο φορουμ αλλα ειδα οτι ειστε αρκετα ψαγμενοι κ ειπα να δοκιμασω..
Ψαχνω για ανταλλακτικα ή καποιο service στην Αθηνα (που να μη με δαγκωσουν) για το Grundig Studio 3010...
Το βρηκα σε μια παλια αποθηκη...Δουλευουν κανονικα το ραδιο κ το κασετοφωνο ακουγονται κανονικα , δουλευει κ το πικαπ ,γυρναει δλδ αλλα δεν βγαζει ηχο...
Ηλεκτρολογος ειμαι αλλα οχι τοσο παλιος γιατι το ανοιξα κ τρομαξα...
Βασικο που θελω ειναι να βρω ανταλλακτικα (τζαμι του ραδιοφωνου,κουμπια κλπ)...
Οτι ξερει ο καθενας...
Ευχαριστω

----------


## nikosp

Το τζάμι και τα κουμπιά ειναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να βρεθούν κατ εμέ
Για την ηλεκτρονική επισκευή μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω χωρίς να σε δαγκώσω

----------


## Djsatsok

> Το τζάμι και τα κουμπιά ειναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να βρεθούν κατ εμέ
> Για την ηλεκτρονική επισκευή μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω χωρίς να σε δαγκώσω


Τελεια ... Ευχαριστω...Εχεις καποιο μαγαζι για service κοντα στην Αθήνα ή μεσα ?

----------

